# Blue Buffalo All of a sudden makes chi sick.



## LVDubn (Jul 14, 2013)

So I have a 1 year and 2 month old Dear Head Chi and we have been feeding her Blue Buffalo life protection small breed puppy dry and bb Family favorites wet with no problems.. Now all of a sudden she has very loose stool. She still drinks water and eats some boiled chicken i made for her, And her stool seems to be getting harder. But we are now steering clear of BB.. Just wondering if anyone else experienced the same problem within that last 2 months or so..?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't know whether or not this is due to Blue Buffalo, or she just picked up something that gave her diarrhea. I'd try the BB again, and see what happens. Do it slowly, mixing with the boiled chicken.


----------



## jshiloh (Apr 21, 2014)

Switch to raw. Kibble is a nonsensical dietary choice for a dog.


----------

